

Preview.fm: An experiment for fast browsing of full albums. - ned
http://preview.fm/

======
ned
The introductory blog post: <http://www.marco.org/666491230>

If like me you didn't know that iTunes Store had an API, here's the
documentation:

[http://www.apple.com/itunesaffiliates/API/AffiliatesSearch2....](http://www.apple.com/itunesaffiliates/API/AffiliatesSearch2.1.pdf)
[PDF]

[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&v...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CB4QxQEwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fviewer%3Fa%3Dv%26q%3Dcache%3AY2k19BzNACsJ%3Awww.apple.com%2Fitunesaffiliates%2FAPI%2FAffiliatesSearch2.1.pdf%2Bitunes%2Bapi%2Bsearch%26hl%3Dfr%26gl%3Dfr%26pid%3Dbl%26srcid%3DADGEEShTFxxpnxzYEMyq9oCCXwAFK1-toBt8FZzXlMa8UAJw-
ziAMgaCddn1AbdMprAx-
CRSruDa7zPYJKnjNJUCF4lPNusd_gPhqIHwkWW9iEKNoYuadPpOD6lz8MHKaA9lBAYjndZb%26sig%3DAHIEtbTZ_tvivEFafmR8TLdnkMCRo0BUAw&ei=NY4KTJTZI4GL4gaH272yAQ&usg=AFQjCNHAxo37Wbhl44F-EkKQYkkjTRdIUQ&sig2=HfWyL0_c1kJLCv_lnuq9Ag)
[Google Reader]

